# Remote Control Woes



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

I got a new 3TB Bolt Vox in the other day... love it! And I really like the remote, but I cannot for the life of me, get it to control the volume on my old Bose Lifestyle AV35 system... the old Bose remote has seen it's better days, so no, I don't want to use it for everything anymore anyway. Bose tech support tells me that although the factory remote is RF, this system will - by default receive IR commands from any "compatible" universal remote... there is not option in the Bose menu to turn IR on or off... they said it should just WORK, without connecting an IR emitter or anything... but I have tried the Bose AV codes listed for the Bolt, as well as the 1999+volume up every 2 seconds (for over 40 minutes) trying to get it to respond... no luck!!! NEITHER could I get an old DirecTV remote to control the Bose with it's codes! I thought surely, as long as DirecTV had been around, that one should work (thinking that the Bolt may not be compatible with an 8 year old Bose)... soooo, either the IR is just broken on this Bose, OR Bose support is telling me wrong, OR the vox remote is just not compatible (neither is the DirecTV remote).... question is, will the TiVo Slide Pro Remote for TiVo BOLT DVR remote work with the Bose V35? or will I have to try something like a Harmony remote (which I expect is not as "Tivo Friendly", or an expensive IR to serial converter - before I consider throwing this Bose in the garbage and getting a darn Sony receiver and replacing all my speakers as a last resort??!! Help!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The code for your Bose on your DirecTV remote is Audio 1229 (31229). It won't do anything until you set up volume punch thru (something like Mute-OK, Vol+, I forget the exact procedure). I don't know the Tivo equivalent, but that's a very common and old code, so it should be there.

I often have trouble changing codes on my Tivo remotes. They tend to hang on to the first code and ignore subsequent changes. So I have to do a full reset of the remote first.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Bose Wave radio and cinemate are common codes find in universal and oem remotes. The Lifestyle code set was never preprogrammed into many universal remotes. You had to use the bose base to blink the IR commands so a learning remote could capture it. UEI had upgrade code that they could load over the phone, and few models like the original OFA urc-8820, 6820, and 10820 universal remotes had the code preprogrammed in, which was aud 1355, 1356, and 1357.

RC: URC-200 and Bose LS35


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

Sounds like (hopefully) then, the TiVo Slide Pro Remote for TiVo BOLT DVR remote will work!??

RE the DirecTV remote test... the 31229 DOES make that remote turn the V35 off and on, and the channel up/down makes it blink (and do nothing), but the VOLUME does NOT work!??


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Patrick Linley said:


> Sounds like (hopefully) then, the TiVo Slide Pro Remote for TiVo BOLT DVR remote will work!??
> 
> RE the DirecTV remote test... the 31229 DOES make that remote turn the V35 off and on, and the channel up/down makes it blink (and do nothing), but the VOLUME does NOT work!??


I haven't had Directv in years, so I don't remember the procedure. But Edmund can probably fill in the blanks. Has something to do with a TV device being programmed AND and Audio device AND punch thru being enabled to get VOL working. Otherwise, I've steered you wrong and one of Edmund's codes is a better fit.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

To get the direct volume working in single device do the following, first there has to be a tv code programmed to the tv device:

1. av1 or av2

2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release

3. enter 9 9 3

4. press VOL DOWN

If you want bose volume in ALL devices do the following instead:

1. av1 or av2

2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release

3. enter 9 9 3

4. press SELECT


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

Interesting, but again, the main reason for my trying the DTV remote was to ensure that my Bose V35 would receive any IR commands at all... that was proven by the DTV remote code given above working well enough to power the V35 off... so on to the hopeful ultimate solution... does this mean that when my " TiVo Slide Pro Remote for TiVo BOLT DVR" comes in, it will work for my Bolt+ AND my Bose V35? If so, do you know the procedure to get that going? Thanks so much guys!!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I don’t know what else to say. I told you the code is most likely there and to do a full reset between tries. The TiVo codes I see for Bose are 1007, 1185, 1131. I could analyze the above codes and compare them to 31229, but that’s a lot of effort I’d rather not go to. At least try the reset.


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah, all I have is the factory remote that came with the Bolt+ VOX, and those codes don't work... I almost couldn't even get it to pair back to the bolt after the last global reset I did on it, so I'll wait until the slide pro comes in next week... I'm assuming I can make it learn the Bose codes - although I don't know if the factory Bose remote send out the Bose codes in IR... it may only use RF for its communication to the Bose. I'll see


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

In that case, I'd try to get the DirecTV remote VOL working so you can use it to teach your new Slide. I think it's unlikely the new remote will have any more Bose codes than your current one. And I'm pretty sure the Bose remote is RF only.

Do you have any other universal remotes that we could use for teaching in case we can't get the DTV one to work?


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

I'll try Edmund's instructions above when I get home... If I can't get the DTV remote to work, I think I have access to borrowing a harmony.
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

Edmund, you are the BOMB! I got the DTV remote to work! Now I should be able to program that slide pro when I get it!


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, nothing can be simple, huh? Just got in the **$80** slide pro. 1. Verified that The DirecTV remote DOES perfectly control the Bose V35 Volume up/down. 2. Press TiVo + Select for 3-5sec until red light is solid. 3. Press vol up on slide pro, red light flashes once 4. Hold DIRECTV remote no less than 1 inch from front of slide pro, press vol up 5. Slide pro flashes 4 times to confirm 6. Perform same steps for vol down. 
NO DICE! DIRECTV remote works fine. “Learned” Slide Pro doesn’t work!? BIG WTF!!???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

7. Press Tivo button to exit learning mode


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes. Did that. Still, Code not “Learned”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The directv remote adds an extra signal to each command, to turn off this signal and get cleaner learns do the following on the directv remote:

1. av1 or av2 whichever has the bose code
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks, release
3. enter 9 6 3
4. press CH DOWN

Make sure you have new batteries in both remotes when teaching.


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

Edmund said:


> The directv remote adds an extra signal to each command, to turn off this signal and get cleaner learns do the following on the directv remote:
> 
> 1. av1 or av2 whichever has the bose code
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks, release
> ...


I get all the correct blink codes, but still not working.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

It worked for me. I don't have bose, but I have av selector with learning feature, I can teach it four commands from ANY IR remote, it now becomes a bose. The directv remote with code 31229 is taught to the av selector, and to the Slide remote. Now both Slide remote & Directv remote trip the av selector. Key one on Selector is VOlume up, Key to Volume Down, and key three is MUTE, ALL work with each other. This is the first time I ever tried to teach slide remote, preprogrammed codes always worked for me.


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

It’s GOT to be these crappy TiVo remotes. If the DTV remote works, then the TiVo remote is just not storing the codes or reproducing them correctly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

I found the hex codes for the Bose V35 here:
RC: Bose Lifestyle V35 IR Codes (Page 1 of 2)

Is there any way to put these into the slide pro??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Sorry but no. But I can tell you that those hex codes are the same commands found in direct remote using code 31229. Loaded them into mx-900 remote, just the volume up & down, and they tripped av selector.


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

So, I am assuming you have an AV35 but not a slide pro? Oils I send you my slide pro to see if you can get it working w/ the Bose? Or do I just need to can the idea of getting a “TiVo” remote working, and look at a more robust remote, like the MC-900 or a Pronto?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Try testing your TiVo learning procedure on another device, teach tv volume commands to the slide remote?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Patrick Linley said:


> So, I am assuming you have an AV35 but not a slide pro? Oils I send you my slide pro to see if you can get it working w/ the Bose? Or do I just need to can the idea of getting a "TiVo" remote working, and look at a more robust remote, like the MC-900 or a Pronto?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I do not have a bose v35, and do own two slide pro remotes. As I said I have device that can be taught commands, once it has these commands, it will respond to whatever remote has bose commands. I have been using this to help people across internet with their remotes for over 15 years without actually having to have the same equipment.


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

I put a totally different TV code in, ensured the remote was not working with my newer Samsung TV, and tried the learning feature to program it... the TV Power programs and works fine, the volume would only give me 7 blinks and wouldn’t work, but code 0305 put back in works the TV. So I tried to program the volume with learning on an older Samsung TV and it worked fine... now knowing that the learning feature works for TV volume but not for the Bose, does that give us a clue?
Update: I programmed the Bose Power codes via learning from the DTV remote to the slide pro, and the slide pro WILL turn the power off and on to the Bose, but no dice on the volume...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

I got it! I don't know HOW I overlooked this... or WHY it wasn't in one of the hundreds of posts I have read on the V35, but it has a TEACH mode built into it... a menu item in the setup that I have overlooked! The Bose remote is RF only, So you press SETUP on the unit, go into TEACH mode, put your universal/programmable remote (TiVo Slide Pro in my case) in LEARN mode, press the button to program, then put it up to the front left (beside the light) on the Bose, then press the corresponding button on the Bose remote... the RF codes are sent to the Bose, then back out of the front via IR to program your remote - ensure you get confirmation blinks, program any buttons you like, then exit out of learn mode and voila! That simple!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I mentioned that my first post in this thread:

Remote Control Woes


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

Yep, sorry for not going back and looking at that one... now if I could just get the TV Power to turn off and on the Samsung and the Bose together, I would be in business! I saw where you can program any Tivo Remote to power the TV and AV, but apparently that is just if you use codes? Not the learning feature? Once I got all the Bose commands working (power, vol+/-), if I put the Samsung Code in, it overwrites all of those and no longer controls anything on the Bose... I tried making the Bose work, then having the slide pro remote also 'learn' the TV power code, but that also overwrites the Bose power code and no longer powers it off/on.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Patrick Linley said:


> I found the hex codes for the Bose V35 here:
> RC: Bose Lifestyle V35 IR Codes (Page 1 of 2)
> 
> Is there any way to put these into the slide pro??
> ...





Edmund said:


> Sorry but no. But I can tell you that those hex codes are the same commands found in direct remote using code 31229. Loaded them into mx-900 remote, just the volume up & down, and they tripped av selector.


They are the same indeed. Analyzing those very codes is what enabled me to find a match in the DirecTV remote ;-)


----------



## Patrick Linley (Jan 14, 2018)

Patrick Linley said:


> Yep, sorry for not going back and looking at that one... now if I could just get the TV Power to turn off and on the Samsung and the Bose together, I would be in business! I saw where you can program any Tivo Remote to power the TV and AV, but apparently that is just if you use codes? Not the learning feature? Once I got all the Bose commands working (power, vol+/-), if I put the Samsung Code in, it overwrites all of those and no longer controls anything on the Bose... I tried making the Bose work, then having the slide pro remote also 'learn' the TV power code, but that also overwrites the Bose power code and no longer powers it off/on.


Anyone have an idea as to how to make the TV POWER button work for the power on the TV and the Bose at the same time?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I posted the solution in your other thread.
How to turn off TV and receiver with Tivo Pwr button


----------

